
Making babies without eggs may be possible, say scientists - yomly
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37337215
======
yomly
Where does the line of "playing God" and "not-playing God" lie?

If we divert rivers we are changing the way the World was originally
created/developed to serve our needs. Is a beaver then messing with nature
when it builds a dam?

If we use fire to create alloys out of metals is that principally different to
creating synthetic plastics out of oil-based chemicals?

When we selectively breed animals and crops for our satisfaction is that more
natural than selectively breeding at a cellular level?

